# Peanuts new food



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

Well, I am trying a new food to see if it helps Peanuts tummy. He LOVES it so much. He wont leave the bag..


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Haha Orijen is a good food, just remember to wean him onto it. Its a richer food than most others.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

yeah i know hes been on evo red meat BUT hes been having some diarrhea issues since i tried to go raw..his vet said to try something with out the red meat since it might be too harsh for him since the raw incident. Since hes already having poo issues I am switching him straight because hes on pills to help him out. Plus the vet told me its safe to give him 2mg immodium until he gets his pills tomorrow. 

Hes been guarding that bag of food I had to put it up on the shelf so he wouldnt be hanging out with it the rest of the day


----------



## jeep lex (Jan 29, 2009)

i wish they sold orijen around me if i want it i have to order it every month and its not worth the hassle plus lexi loves the wellness so much. everyday she inhales the bowl like shes never gunna eat again


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

yay!!!!! he looks so handsome witht aht pretty bag ahahah  he is gonna love it!


----------



## George (Feb 25, 2009)

Hey let me know how it works out for you. I wish I could figure out how to dehydrate large amounts at a time I want to make my own food.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

So far he wont leave the bag alone. I have more then half of my Evo red meat left the lady at the store told me I could bring that in for store credit..depending on how he does with Orijen I may make the change permanetly no more mixing foods and take her up on her store credit offer. I already went full Orijen since hes on meds for that issue it shouldnt really effect him. He loves it and the food has a pretty pleasent smell. I cant wait to see how it treats him  I will update for sure. This is his 4th 6 Star food..(i was mixing foods for him) wilderness was first then evo poultry and red meat and now orijen.


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

i bet you orijen will be the keeper


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

i hope so i feel bad changing him so much but i want to find what works best for him. he was fine with the evo until i tried raw then he hasnt had a normal poo since like he had prior to the raw fiasco. He really seems excited about the food the pictures are no joke I had to hide it from him he wont walk away from the bag


----------



## belindabone (Mar 4, 2009)

where did you buy that at?ive been looking for many of the foods that you guys feed your dogs at the pet stores and i havent found any of them around here!!im feeding iams right now,but i REALLY wanna change it.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

I did a store locator and found the closest one to me (which was a half hour drive) but worth it. Depending on the food company you are intrested in you just go on their website and do a store locator search I am sure most of them have that on their website.

Here is one for Origin for Michigan for you
Michigan

It is great that you want to change from Iams..Just remember when you do make the change slowly and you may have soft poo you are going from a low quality ingredient food to rich healthy food their system has to adjust


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

Hey.... No food allowed on the couch.


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

lmao.... SO HOWS HE DOING??? im so excited for him ehheheh i have to go pick up TWO bags today... kinda dreading the price but eh


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

OMG he has his first normal poo sine Feb 25th today!! I changed him cold turkey and he is back to normal. I just got back from returning the evo and got $66 store credit so I picked up a small bag (thats all they had left of the chicken) and i have $45 left. Peanut is going to stay on Orijen. Thanks!


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

yay!!!!! im so excited! im glad he likes it!  i just found a new store closer to me that sells the food for $10 cheaper, so im ecited too


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

I was wondering if I paid a decent price for it...for 15.4 lbs I paid $32.99 they didnt have a big bag of the chicken formula so I dont know how much that is


----------



## thesainttc (Feb 8, 2009)

hes awsome.. i love his color


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

^^^^ thank you


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

yeah that sounds about right... your gonna go thru that bag pretty quick tho. hahah i dont feed kenya as much as the bag says, becuase i wanted to keep her trim through winter... she was eatin 2.5cups a day, but i might bump it to 3cups, once it starts to get warmer.. how much i feeding?


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

i feed 1 cup at breakfast and dinner. when my husband gets home and starts running with Peanut i will bump it up to 2 1/2 cups a day. usually the 15 lbs bag of evo would last me around 3 weeks.
i have noticed Peanut is even more active now. he was super active to begin with. he is constantly running the house and playing i dont think he has taken 1 nap today...i am going to have to find more energy just to keep up with him now


----------



## Caliber5 (Mar 9, 2009)

Aww... Very cute!!!!


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

hahah yeah. that orijen gives kenya a boost too hahha  yeah i would say at that rate ur 30lb bag will last about a month and a half.... im so glad u and peanut like it!


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

yay peanut feels better!
good for you!


----------



## Indica (Sep 23, 2008)

On man, how awesome this thread was posted. I am changing Indi's food to Orijen. Does kinda bite that I have to order it online...but I'm going to give it a try.


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

Indica said:


> On man, how awesome this thread was posted. I am changing Indi's food to Orijen. Does kinda bite that I have to order it online...but I'm going to give it a try.


yay!!! im so glad you guys are all switching!!! it all started with sydney recomending it to me, and kinda trickled down from there...  your gonna love it i promise!


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

day 2 and i am so happy with how it has improved Peanut! I can only imagine how he will be a few months on it. I thought he was doing great with evo...Orijen blows evo out of the water. thanks LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

PeanutsMommy said:


> day 2 and i am so happy with how it has improved Peanut! I can only imagine how he will be a few months on it. I thought he was doing great with evo...Orijen blows evo out of the water. thanks LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se


awww i feel so falttered *blushes a little* im glad he likes it... so is it his bday today or waht????


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

yes today Peanut is 1 already!! I have some things planned we are gonna play alot today I will have pictures tomorrow! he is getting a few new toys too and we are making little foot prints in a cement tile (i know i am weird but i love my little guy). I cant beleive he is 1!!


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

awww well i posted a thread for happy bday peanut  i wasnt sure if it was today, but i thought it was.. thats great, i want to put kenyas paw prints in cement ahahah


----------

